# MESIA Engineering combo for service



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

a nice japanese build in for service..."just stopped working" says the client

Well built with good iron

Going to check all the grounds and clean it up first


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Japanese when did they start building in Japan?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Single-sided PCBs are much easier to work on than those double-sided ones...have fun Alan.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> Japanese when did they start building in Japan?


Probably when they realized that the Japanese quality to cost ratio was more favourable.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

More importantly, what the flip is a Mesia, as opposed to a Mesa?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Those oil coupling caps are junk....especially now. They're a good place to start when troubleshooting..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This ruins the whole MESA Feng Shui for me....(J/K)


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Rollin Hand said:


> More importantly, what the flip is a Mesia, as opposed to a Mesa?


O my word. I’ve often heard when words are spelled close to another we often don’t pick up the difference. Because I read Mesa not mesia 😂


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> O my word. I’ve often heard when words are spelled close to another we often don’t pick up the difference. Because I read Mesa not mesia 😂



I saw "Mesia" right away. I wonder if thats because I own a "Mesa".


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I saw "Mesia" right away. I wonder if thats because I own a "Mesa".


Who knows I didn’t think it looked real . I’ve had mine apart before


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

guitarman2 said:


> I saw "Mesia" right away. I wonder if thats because I own a "Mesa".


I have a Mesa cab, so I was like "what thaaaaa...." right away.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

nonreverb said:


> Those oil coupling caps are junk....especially now. They're a good place to start when troubleshooting..


Counterfeit Atlas caps, anything goes in the counterfeit market...junk or gold.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

How old is this amp? I haven't seen Atlas caps since a Sansui I took apart recently from the 70's.
At least one cap has been replaced. It has a price tag on it.
You might want to check those output tubes. Definitely not a matched pair - clear top 6L6?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> Japanese when did they start building in Japan?


This is a late 70s MESIA knockoff🙂


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

greco said:


> This ruins the whole MESA Feng Shui for me....(J/K)
> 
> View attachment 385843


Isnt it grand!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

It is up n runnin...
surprising no leakage on the various coupling caps...








383 B+ on power tubes(49.5 mA sounds nice and within spec I think) 270 on 1st stage...

New matched pair 6L6GC and a 12AT7 ...

Loud n clean

suggestions appreciated


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I dont get much opportunity to clean up old tube amps here in Collingwood so today was a fun day


----------



## Stratotone (Jan 29, 2014)

Jar-Jar says “Mesia Melikea!”


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Look a '70 /'80 Mesa name copy amp; Mesia
The right Mesa


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

"just stopped working" says the client"

Check voltages first. 
1- tubes glow or not ?
2- Fuse
3- B+ voltage


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I


Alan Small said:


> It is up n runnin...
> surprising no leakage on the various coupling caps...
> View attachment 385856
> 
> ...


 like 8581 power tubes


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> I
> 
> like 8581 power tubes


The 8581 or YL1270 is a double-tetrode...it may sound cool with the kink.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> The 8581 or YL1270 is a double-tetrode...it may sound cool with the kink.


I’m sorry I don’t understand?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m sorry I don’t understand?


The kink in a tetrode is a term that describes the dynamic characteristic in a tetrode when you view the characteristic curve, plate voltage verses plate current. KT66, expanded is Kinkless Tetrode 66. They accomplish this by directing the electron flow in the tube as a beam so, some refer to it as a Beam Tetrode. If you google Kink in a tetrode or similar you should receive plenty of hits.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> The kink in a tetrode is a term that describes the dynamic characteristic in a tetrode when you view the characteristic curve, plate voltage verses plate current. KT66, expanded is Kinkless Tetrode 66. They accomplish this by directing the electron flow in the tube as a beam so, some refer to it as a Beam Tetrode. If you google Kink in a tetrode or similar you should receive plenty of hits.


I suspect @silvertonebetty meant 5881...


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

gtrguy said:


> I suspect @silvertonebetty meant 5881...


Yes did I type it backwards?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes did I type it backwards?


Look up at your previous post.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

gtrguy said:


> Look up at your previous post.


Lol I did and I did spell it backwards 😂


----------

